# Mendelssohn String Symphonies--is there anything else quite like it?



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I have not been able to get into string quartets and such, but Mendelssohn's string symphonies are absolutely wonderful. So some questions arise:

Are these unique to Mendelssohn or do other composers have works in this category?

What other composers have produced something like this?

How many strings are used for these string symphonies?


----------



## Chronochromie (May 17, 2014)

I only know Honegger's 2nd, for strings and a single trumpet.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

Don't forget Elgar's Serenade for Strings
In my opinion Elgar at his best


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

*Kurt Atterberg's* Sinfonia per Archi.
*Josef Suk's* Serenade for Strings.
*Vitezslav Novak's* Slovak Suite.
*Myaskovsky's* Sinfoniettas for Strings (op. 32/2 and op. 68).


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/Rautavaara-Complete-Works-String-Orchestra/dp/B00005BIJ7


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

#1/ No works for string orchestra is a quite common work type!

#2/ That depends, are You looking for the youthful "Mendelssohn" flavour or the spicy strings? (Or does it have to be named "Symphony" to qualify?)

#2b/ Here's some composers I like that has written works for strings of different size ensembles; Sallinen, Tippett, Myskovsky, Dessau, Hambraeus, Elgar, Barber, Britten, Rosenberg, Tchaikovsky, Eller, Rääts, Tüür, Tubin, Nordgren, Dvoràk, Lidholm, Weinberg, Kvandal, Arensky, Grieg, Larsson, Barshai's orchestrations of various Shostakovich Quartets, Henze, Sibelius, Nystroem, Pettersson, Walton, Warlock, Knipper, Wirén, Boris Tchaikovsky, Leifs, Lefanu, Atterberg, Schönberg, just of the top of my head and most oriented after 1900, but a fair number written in an antiquated style...

#3/ For the Mendelssohn? I've heard them in versions from 12 (3+3+3+2+1) to full symphony orchestra setting like (20+20+16+12+8). The local string band where I live usually seat about 24 players, they of the schedule one of the Mendelssohn String Symphonies!

/ptr


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Symphonies:
Benjamin Britten ~ Simple Symphony
Carlos Chávez ~ Symphony No. 5
John Corigliano ~ Symphony No. 2
Philip Glass ~ Symphony No. 3
Karl Amadeus Hartmann ~Symphony No. 4
Arthur Honegger ~ Symphony No. 2
Gavriil Popov ~ Symphony No. 3
Dmitri Shostakovich ~ Symphony No. 14 (with Soprano, Bass, and small percussion ensemble)
Malcolm Williamson ~ Symphony No. 7

Not symphonies:

From Mozart's _Eine Kleine Nachtmusik_ through to the present, there are many fine pieces for smaller string (chamber) symphony, or the fuller retinue of the standard number of strings used in a full symphonic orchestra.

Wiki's list runs to _fifty pages._ It is irritating in its layout, but does the job.
Under "A:"
Adagio for Strings
Ancient Airs and Dances
Andante Cantabile (Tchaikovsky)
Andante Festivo
Apollo (ballet)
It lists mainly titles, but often not the composer: for the composer, click on the link (open in new tab) and that will bring you to the more complete information. Then you will find the _Adagio for Strings_ is by Samuel Barber; _Ancient Airs and Dances_ by Respighi; _Andante Festivo_ is by Sibelius; _Apollo_ is by Stravinsky, etc. (_Apollo_ is a gorgeous piece. Stravinsky's _Concerto in D_ is for chamber strings, and another work I like a lot.)
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Compositions_for_string_orchestra

Grieg's _Holberg Suite_ is another fine work, and the _Serenade_ by Dag Wirén is another popular piece.

Conservative Modern:
Ralph Vaughan Williams ~ Fantasia on a theme of Thomas Tallis
Lou Harrison ~ Suite for Symphonic Strings
Arnold Schoenberg ~ Verklärte Nacht (originally for string sextet, the version I prefer -- most often done with full symphonic strings.

The more modern / contemporary would include John Adams' _Shaker Loops_, or (another piece I find wonderful) Toru Takemitsu's _Dorian Horizon_ for seventeen strings, and works by Michael Tippet (_Concerto for double string orchestra_), Penderecki, etc.

This TC thread is 'chatty,' but a good number of works for strings can be found there.
http://www.talkclassical.com/4497-your-favourite-work-string-3.html

Overall, it is a niche genre with a substantial body of literature.


----------



## Centropolis (Jul 8, 2013)

I also interested in learning more about the string symphonies. Can someone recommend a complete cycle recording of these?


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Centropolis said:


> I also interested in learning more about the string symphonies. Can someone recommend a complete cycle recording of these?


There are only a few cycles out there that I see on Amazon. I got the London Festival Orchestra with Ross Pople. Some sets had a 13th string symphony which is sort of sort of not one of the string symphonies.

A remarkable thing is that Felix wrote these string symphonies when he was 14-16 years old!

Here is the one I got (my quirky personality preferred them all in order as in this one):









But this one has 13:









However I later found this cool set of all 5 symphonies and 13 string symphonies and wished I had bought it instead:








Amazon Link (with playable clips) because this one does not want to come up on general searches.


----------



## mtmailey (Oct 21, 2011)

Haydn man said:


> Don't forget Elgar's Serenade for Strings
> In my opinion Elgar at his best


 What about the INTRODUCTION & ALLEGRO it was quite skillful to me.


----------



## Alfacharger (Dec 6, 2013)

I always thought Felix may have modeled his String Symphonies after these....


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Just sampled Shostakovich: Symphony No. 14. Definitely not for me. But I see a lot more selections to peruse. But no Beethoven string symphonies?


----------

